# A custom grinder design



## Dario (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

This is my personal project I realized during the first pandemic lockdown, you can read the full story here:

http://www.dariocinanni.it/grinder.php

I don't sell anything, I passionate for coffee, it is only for fun!

Best regards,

Dario


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Dario said:


> ...I don't sell anything...


Yeah right...or so i thought...my spidey senses screamed spam...so i dived in expecting the worse...and...i was surprised to tell you the truth.

Idiom :- "don't judge a book by it's cover"

Well done, well done indeed...bookmarked


----------

